# I think I found my second doe!!



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

She is 4 years old CAE, CL, and Johnes free as of this year. What do you think?


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

I like her! What are her lines?


----------



## hoatlovh (Apr 27, 2013)

She's very nice looking you should get her


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ooohhh...I like her! her rump looks steep, but i'll let the professionals critique the rest of her.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

That's great to hear! I definitely think you should get her. :leap: 

As far as conformation, she tends to be steep rumped and posty in the back legs. Her teats are also set a little far forward. I think those are her three biggest issues, but she looks great for a first goat. She looks like she could use a little more weight too, but good otherwise. I hope you get her!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks nice! What are your goals with her? I probably wouldn't take her in the show ring but for a home milker, she looks good. She does need some weight on her but some does lose a lot of condition when in milk.


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Its either her or another from the same herd. This one is 3 years old.









Here are their lineage and their dams' photos!

4 year old: 
Happy Thought Farm Holly
Dam: Mudcreek Farms DDDW Haylla









Sire: Rowe's Falcon Frost
Brother: Happy Thought Farm James

3 year old: 
Dam: Happy Thought Farm Susie









Sire: Addi-Hill TA Patriot


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Do you have any other goats? Why not get both!?  The second doe looks better conformation-wise.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

was she on columbus craigslist? You should definitely buy her. She looks great!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

The first one seems to have a more capacious udder, so probably produces more, but the second one isn't bad and is in much better condition. I like them both


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh shoot! The lady just emailed me back and said there would be an extra charge because she is traveling from out of state/: they are already $100 over my price range/: and now more. Say bye bye to these girls. I cant afford them.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree...not a show doe, but she could make a good milker or brood doe. What do you want to do with her? 

Her conformation isn't bad...but isn't great either...she does look like she has a steep rump, weak brisket, a bit of a ewe neck, not the best rear legs...but I do like the straightness and width between those hocks from the rear view. Looks like she has nice width. She'd look better with a bit of weight on her. Her udder isn't attached very well and could use more width and height through that escutcheon. Capacity looks pretty good. Medial isn't bad, but her teats do wing out. 

Depending on what you're looking for and what she's priced at...could be a good purchase. Probably not a doe that would do well in the show ring, but could make a decent brood doe.


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

With the extra charge for cross state border she will be in the $400 range. I just can't pay that much for a family milk doe.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

laurenlewis24 said:


> Oh shoot! The lady just emailed me back and said there would be an extra charge because she is traveling from out of state/: they are already $100 over my price range/: and now more. Say bye bye to these girls. I cant afford them.


 i'm sorry to hear


----------

